# drip acclimation kit



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*drip acclimation kit/seaweed grazer*

hey there and happy sunday ... a friend of mine jim who doesn't post much on here , got me this on a order have used it a few times and just wanted to let u guys know about it , works pretty good and no more hoses coming out of tank with knots and such 
pretty good find jimmy .....thanks again
\

some reason cant get the pic to load 
heres a pic of it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INNOVATIVE-...RIP-ACCLIMATION-KIT-CORALS-FISH-/111333402312

jim also introduced me to a seaweed grazer this works bloody amazing as well...kudos to jim


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

details Tom .. details .. link? Pic ?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Yup*

Yes just saw pic didn't add mikeylikes
As soon as I get to a computer I will add.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Tom ! 

Yeah .. I have one of those seaweed grazers .. Love it !!!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been using this, it works very well.


----------

